

Why We Should Rethink the Eight-Hour Workday - andreiursan
http://lifehacker.com/why-we-should-rethink-the-eight-hour-workday-515742249

======
donutdan4114
I think different industries might need different standards. I notice that
after a day of hacking, I'm really productive for _at most_ 5 hours at a time.
Given some break times, I think 6-7 hours is about my sweet spot for getting
actual, high quality work done.

The other 1-2 hours is lost in confusion, answering questions, being
interrupted, forgetting what I was doing, surfing, etc.

One thing I miss about freelance was being able to work whenever I felt I
would be most productive. Jumping into a problem from 12 - 4pm can be more
effective than working 9 - 5pm.

Unfortunately for us, it really comes down to management, and all they usually
see is $ / hour ratios. They don't really understand that productivity (in
regards to programming) is not just, "how many bolts can this person tighten
per hour." It's a complex problem for sure.

